# New Table Cutter



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

TABLE Top QUAD Cutter - All STAINLESS Cast Body - Surgical Stainless Blade - Two Straight Cutters (56G & 60G) plus Two V-Cutters (52G & 58G).


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I've seen these around and always wanted one. How well does it cut?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting looking cutter. I've never seen one of those before. I'd be interested to see what you think of it after you put it to use


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've used one of these at a local (now defunct) cigar bar. Really liked the heft/feel of it.

Mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

jp13 said:


> I've used one of these at a local (now defunct) cigar bar. Really liked the heft/feel of it.
> 
> Mind if I ask where you got it?


Here ya go....

Quad Table Top Cigar Cutter - Cigar Place

I've had one for a couple of years. It works okay, it is nice to have for decoration and looks. Great Conversation piece. I usually use my Xikar VX for my everyday cutter. But if you had a Library / Smoking room like me it looks great.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Huh only $50.

Let us know how it is!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> I've seen these around and always wanted one. How well does it cut?





max gas said:


> Interesting looking cutter. I've never seen one of those before. I'd be interested to see what you think of it after you put it to use


My favorite 2 B&M have this cutter at the counter ,I've been using this cutter for years and always want one for the man cave . Now I'm a happy camper:whoo::whoo:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

When I'm having company ,and someone chop off a half of inch off of their cigar ,it really burns me . This cutter will give them a perfect cut every time. Personally my tool of choice is table top cigar scissors


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Huh only $50.
> 
> Let us know how it is!


There are 2 versions , a aluminum body and a stainless cast body . I really don't think you are going to find either for $50. The stainless go for $75 ,any cheaper jump on it.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

I stopped at a B&M in Denver one time and noticed one of these. Only time I've come across one.

What happens to the pieces that are cut? Do they collect somewhere?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

jordanwimb said:


> I stopped at a B&M in Denver one time and noticed one of these. Only time I've come across one.
> 
> What happens to the pieces that are cut? Do they collect somewhere?


It's a trap door on the bottom, this thing is a nice size ,so it will be awhile before it's emptied


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm thinking I really want something like this. 

Does it make an acceptable cut?


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice I've used a few of them at B&Ms and they work pretty well. I also like the look of them and have been considering picking one up for myself.


----------



## Boston Smoke (Aug 31, 2011)

This is pretty slick!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Great look at a very reasonable price. I'll consider it for later purchase.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's a great looking cutter. If I was smoking more at home I would definitely look into one.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Local B&M has a wooden one I really want but this looks great as well. Nice pickup.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Very nice!! I might just buy one.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

a shop in the keys i visited had one.. it was really nice and made a great cut.. ill be picking one up also.. thanks!!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Jesus - did everyone on this forum buy one - I can't find a place in the interverse that has any in stock.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

choinga said:


> Jesus - did everyone on this forum buy one - I can't find a place in the interverse that has any in stock.


Follow-up - I found the stainless version here:

Table Top Cigar Cutters

It's $69.95 + $11 UPS ground shipping.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

NM...got an email that they are back ordered as well...WTF?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

this is the stainless version not the aluminum body , so it's going to cost a little more. $75

The Ultimate Table Top Cigar Cutter - NIB | eBay


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Schwartz sells this cutter, or one that looks just like it. They are a great company, have done business with them many times!!!
TABLE CUTTERS


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

For all who was looking for this table cutter ,It's one on Famous Cigar auction right now
Quad Stainless Table Cutter

Good luck


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I know this is an old post but I stumbled across it while looking for a review. If anyone out there is still interested, this cutter is on cigarmonster for 37 bucks.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

For what it's worth, I've got one of these on my bar. Use it all the time and it does a good job. Looks cool, too, but people who don't smoke always want to stick their fingers in it. Scares the hell out me. Maybe I need to hang out with smarter people.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

My local B&M has one next to the register. I am ashamed to admit that for the longest I thought it was a fancy pen holder.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Questionablesanity said:


> My local B&M has one next to the register. I am ashamed to admit that for the longest I thought it was a fancy pen holder.


Well on a quick look it sure does look like that.


----------



## stephentx (Sep 3, 2012)

Snagged said:


> For what it's worth, I've got one of these on my bar. Use it all the time and it does a good job. Looks cool, too, but people who don't smoke always want to stick their fingers in it. Scares the hell out me. Maybe I need to hang out with smarter people.


Wow! That could be interesting.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

stephentx said:


> Wow! That could be interesting.


I'm not interested in THAT KIND of "interesting!" Amputated digits puts a damper on social activities.

No one has ever cut themselves with it so far, but I've seen lots of otherwise intelligent people seem compelled to do it. I even put it away when people bring kids over to the house to avoid "interesting" events. Fortunately, most people either work the handle OR stick their finger in the hole...not both. There's probably some interesting psychological study that could be done on this.


----------



## stephentx (Sep 3, 2012)

Snagged said:


> I'm not interested in THAT KIND of "interesting!" Amputated digits puts a damper on social activities.
> 
> No one has ever cut themselves with it so far, but I've seen lots of otherwise intelligent people seem compelled to do it. I even put it away when people bring kids over to the house to avoid "interesting" events. Fortunately, most people either work the handle OR stick their finger in the hole...not both. There's probably some interesting psychological study that could be done on this.


At least they are smart enough to not do both at the same time.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know if it is the same one but I just bought a stainless one on Monster for $38 and free shipping. It is listed on there right now.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Questionablesanity said:


> I know this is an old post but I stumbled across it while looking for a review. If anyone out there is still interested, this cutter is on cigarmonster for 37 bucks.


Oops. Did not see this. Well anyway I purchased one. Will let you know how it is.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

That's the one I have. It's a good deal at $38. Just keep your fingers out of it!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

That thing is tight!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...i use this thing and LOVE the v-cut on it. The normal cut is fine as well...it rounds the cigar a little (concave) because of the blade motion, but it's not a huge deal. I definitely prefer it to any of my other cutters at this point and have almost exclusively gone to v-cutting because it never frays the wrapper...even in the slightest. I've also read that v-cutting keeps the amount of tar and such to a minimum as opposed to lopping off the entire tip. Either way, I find myself prefering that these days and this box has 2 v-cut sizes that work perfectly.

Nice conversation piece as well...

Some of the best $$ I've spent on accesories...highly recommended.

Edit: I have three young boys so this things stays WAY up high so they can't get their hands on it. Someone WOULD cut some fingers off for sure...it's sharp!!!


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I got mine and so far I like it. Tried the vcut and it works really well. Worth the money? I think so. Besides it look cool. But someone could take their fingers off if played with. Keep out of reach of small children and drunk adults.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I also received mine today. I really like it so far (only used it once). Mine did arrive covered in so much oil it nearly slipped out of my hands when I took it out of the plastic.



> ... Keep out of reach of small children and drunk adults.


Funny how often these to groups respond the same.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the review guys!


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

will be thinking abt picking one of these up


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Maduromadman said:


> will be thinking abt picking one of these up


I use mine all the time now. Love the v-cut.


----------

